# primera brake problem please help



## soundssupreme (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to the forums so please go easy on me !!

I have a 1994 primera 1.6i hatchback with abs and I have a problem with the rear brakes. I changed them and since then, they make a very loud high pitched squealing noise when driving as soon as the car has been driven for about 30 minutes. This started as soon as they were bedded in. The sound will start as a constant noise or intermittent but more oftten than not it's constant. As soon as the brake is pressed lightly, the noise stops. I have been meticulous in my fitting method. I cleaned all parts thoroughly with brake cleaner after brushing out all debris. I then made sure I used copper-ease on the backs of the pads. I cannot understand why this is happening as this car has never had this problem before. The pads I bought are Ferodo and were not cheap. I have read around the internet that newer pads are more prone to noise because of the metal content but surely this means when braking ? I have that problem on my front brakes but I would like to sort this problem out first as it makes it uncomfortable to drive once the noise starts. I have bought mintex anti squeal pads that you just cut to size and fit at the back of the brake pad, but not sure if this will stop it. Has anyone any ideas ??

Thanks very much for taking the time to read this.

P.S. One more piece of info that might be of importance; When I inspected the pads yesterday, I noticed that the outer pads of the caliper have a slight taper in their wear (from inner to outer diameter). This is the pad NOT on the piston side. I looked at the old pads and these are the same but have been on the car since I got it several years ago and never noticed any problem until now. Thanks


----------

